# Thinking of giving Ubuntu a try...



## MisterM (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, so I've downloaded the ISO and I'm almost ready to install. I've run it from the disk once, but I'm not sure that it's such a great idea for a newb like me to be installing before I even know how to connect to the internet with it. And I'm not kidding, I knew it would take some configuration, but I don't possess the details to configure it :/

Is there a guide that I could print/buy. I'm not the richest guy on the planet but reliability is more of a factor than cost. If someone could point me in the direction of a good guide it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Altered (Jun 18, 2009)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 18, 2009)

The Ubuntu install disc uses a Live environment.  It loads up a fully usable version of the OS, with internet connectivity and all (you shouldn't have to configure anything by hand if you're connected via ethernet or wireless card).  That means that you can literally use the OS and learn as you go along.  Installation is simple, you can actually install Ubuntu inside of the Windows partition (that's the data space inside the hard drive, sorry if I'm explaining stuff you know) or you can re-size the Windows partition and create a new Ubuntu partition for a 'true' install.  This stuff is simple and the Ubuntu setup process guides you right through it (note that to install Ubuntu inside of Windows you just run the executable on the DVD).  Plus like I said, the installation happens through an actual working copy of the OS so while you're doing it you can launch Firefox and look for any help you need.  Cheers and good luck.


----------



## MisterM (Jun 18, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the responses, I'm about to check it out now. Hopefully I'll be able to report back soon


----------

